# hello all



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

request permission to come aboard?

just doing some research on possibly getting a boat this year. i have some sailing skills, but that was many years ago. my folks owned a few boats - largest being a 28" grampian. need to see if the wife will be able to get her head wrapped around the art and lifestyle of wind power as we have always owned motorboats. 

definitely looking at a good course and see where that takes us. we are empty nested, early 50s and both in excellent health. i am already looking at 30 footers. can't see starting much smaller, as i know she will want the amenities... as will i. 

might go look at a 1983, one owner, pearson 303 tomorrow... just a look!  

y'all have a great site here for info and i appreciate all the abounding knowledge. i also have some pretty savvy sailing friends at work. i appreciate you letting me hang around - i'll try to behave.  

alex


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Now...Alex....this place is too small for the two of us...

Besides you name sucks, what loser would have a name like Alex...beat it....punk....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Just joking...welcome...

I'm Alex, but you can call me Alex..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Just joking...welcome...
> 
> I'm Alex, but you can call me Alex..


ok... you go by 'alex'... and i'll switch over to 'alex'.

less confusing that way - 

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Permission Denied..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Alex, it's a great site. Don't listen to the crazy Portugese and best of luck with the search.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Alex


Mr. Teshannon, Thank you for the welcoming...really thank you....

Are all that nice here??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Mr. Teshannon, Thank you for the welcoming...really thank you....
> 
> Are all that nice here??


You're welcome Alex, glad to have you. No, everyone is not as nice here as me. But if you find someone who isn't as nice as me just PM him, that'll piss him off. Or give him a negative rep point eh.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Alex, it's a great site. Don't listen to the crazy Portugese and best of luck with the search.


appreciate the welcome and the advise... taking it all in for now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stillraining said:


> Permission Denied..


steering clear (but windward)...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hey btw alex - i am enjoying the video lessons (your link)! thanks for posting them. alex


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome alex and if the other Alex bothers you just bite 'em!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Atta Boy...



surfsup said:


> steering clear (but windward)...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

btw i did go look at the p303 today. pretty impressive boat - but at my stage in this game, i'm not that hard to impress (ha!). i thought it best to post my question regarding "buying" over in the appropriate place...

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/buying-boat/42621-1983-pearson-303-a.html


----------

